# Angeln verbindet und beruhigt



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Angeln verbindet und beruhigt​*Viiiiiel zu oft muss ich berichten über Dinge, die schief laufen, bei denen durch radikale Schützer und unfähige Angelfischerverbände Angeln als etwa brutales dargestellt wird, als etwas, dass man einschränken muss, etwas das schadet...

Umso mehr freut es mich immer wieder, wenn Menschen aus der Praxis das, was eigentlich jeder aktive Angler weiss und nur die Funktionäre und Apparatschiks aus den Verbänden immer gerne zu vergessen (zumindest viel zu selten kommunizieren)  scheinen, in der Praxis dann auch umsetzen:
*Wie toll Angeln an sich ist, welch segensreiche Wirkung es auf Menschen hat*

Quelle
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...-und-beruhigt-die-Jugendlichen;art216,1974483


Der Fischereiverein Kleinsendelbach hat eine Gruppe installiert, in der Jugendliche mit Beeinträchtigungen das Angeln lernen können

Wer nicht weiss, wo Kleinsendelbach liegt:
Das ist bei Nürnberg...

Nürnberg, die Burg, Noris - da klingelts doch, oder?

Jürgen Gierisch, der Vorsitzende des Fischereivereins, arbeitet berufsmäßig  bei "Noris Inklusion" als Gruppenleiter und Gärtner (http://www.noris-inklusion.de/). 

Und wer schon mit beeinträchtigten Menschen arbeitet und lebt und wer gleichzeitig weiss, wie segensreich Angeln sein kann für das Wohlbefinden, bei dem scheint der Weg zum dann aktiven Tun und entsprechenden Angeboten deutlich leichter zu sein..

* Keine arbeitstechnischen Projekte*
Das war die Devise von Jürgen Gierisch.

Denn gerade für Jugendlichen aus städtischem Umfeld wäre die Natur wichtig. Da gerade diese beeinträchtigten Menschen oft mit einer "innere Unruhe" geschlagen wären. 
Die Ruhe, die beim Angeln herrscht und sich überträgt, würde ihnen daher gut tun..

Auch die Jugendlichen des Vereines hätten keinerlei Berührungsängste, sondern würden gerne mithelfen..

Den Jugendlichen von Noris Inklusion wird in den Räumen da die theoretische Grundlage beigebracht (das bürokrateutonische Übel, ohne das man heutzutage wohl nicht mal mehr Schuhe zubinden darf), aber wichtiger ist dann die Praxis, welche die Jugendlichen an den Gewässern des Fischereivereines ausüben dürfen.

Momentan können nur 5 Jugendliche betreut werden, da man diese ja auch immer fahren müsse von Nürnberg raus zu den Gewässern.

Der Verein will nun aber versuchen auch in Nürnberg ein Gewässer zu pachten, um mehr Jugendlichen diese Art der Therapie zur Beruhigung, das Angeln zu ermöglichen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fazit:*
Ich finde das eine tolle Sache - einmal für den Verein, dessen Jugendliche und auch und gerade die Jugendlichen von Noris Inklusion.

Aber auch und gerade für Angeln als solches und die Angler allgemein.

Hier wird ganz ohne Entschuldigungsmechanismen ("wir Angler sind auch Schützer" und so ein Dreck) und auch ohne auf die Tränendrüse drückende oder mit Sozialromantik verschwurbelter Rechtfertigung, durch die praktische Arbeit mit Benachteiligten *die tolle Wirkung vom Angeln an sich* heraus gestellt.

Gerne auf diese Art und Weise immer mehr davon!!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## peschg (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln verbindet und beruhigt*

super, tolle Sache#6


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln verbindet und beruhigt*

Tolle Aktion und Einsatz! 

Meinen Respekt und Hochachtung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln verbindet und beruhigt*

Auch von mir nochmal:
DITO!!!!


----------



## Vanner (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln verbindet und beruhigt*

Top Aktion, sowas verdient Respekt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln verbindet und beruhigt*

Darüber kann nicht genug gesprochen werden.#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln verbindet und beruhigt*

Angeln entzweit die Angler.

Lässt den Blutdruck steigen.

|supergri


----------

